# Hierodula sp. Golden enclosure



## SoCFroggy (Aug 18, 2017)

My mantis has recently outgrown itcs deli cup and it's time to re-house it into something it can grow into. The mantis is ~2.5 inches. Enclosure is 10 inches tall and ~8 wide and long. Let me know what you think.


----------



## steeve (Aug 19, 2017)

Definitely luxe compared to a cup! I would suggest maybe some more decor around the edges or some mesh on one or two sides? My hierodula has some trouble climbing up straight glass so it would help him get back to the top easier if he happens to fall or jump. If nothing's really touching the ceiling and nothing is within arms reach to use to climb up or down he will probably just sit on the ceiling all day without knowing there's a whole world below. I glued some silk flowers to the top of my habitat so my mantis has something interesting to hang off or hide behind without climbing down, that could be a good way to add "more" without cluttering.


----------



## Connor (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like a sweet enclosure. Not to be nosy but just wondering how much it was for the tank. Gonna look into getting glass enclosures when they get older.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Aug 20, 2017)

I would make some kind of background or place some sticks that go vertically up to the ceiling. They like to hang there to molt, and they aren't very good glass climbers. Otherwise cool terra ^^


----------



## Ocelotbren (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks nice!  I would echo the same feedback about climbing options other than the sides.  It looks good as is, but the mantid might prefer more climbing options.


----------



## SoCFroggy (Aug 23, 2017)

Sorry for the late response everyone. How's this? I have a small stick on the vine on the fake bamboo now. The mantis seems to be comfortable exploring now.


----------



## SoCFroggy (Aug 23, 2017)

Connor said:


> Looks like a sweet enclosure. Not to be nosy but just wondering how much it was for the tank. Gonna look into getting glass enclosures when they get older.


$25 iirc


----------



## Connor (Aug 23, 2017)

SoCFroggy said:


> $25 iirc


Where at? Petco?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Aug 24, 2017)

I think it looks good!  Gives a few options but still maintains the nice design you had in the beginning.


----------



## SoCFroggy (Aug 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Where at? Petco?


Petsmart I beleive.


----------



## Connor (Aug 24, 2017)

Ok, I just got a vertical reptile kit for my communal ghosts!


----------

